# Canon 1200d vs "The Others"



## vishnov (Oct 22, 2014)

I am a newbie in photography circles and I want to buy a new DSLR this festive season for myself. I am VERY confused between Canon 1200d, Canon 600d, Nikon d3300, Nikon d3200 and Nikon d5100. Amongst all these 1200d comes with lens kit too.. Is lens "that" important for everyday usual photography? I'm not a serious photographer in first case but I still need a cam with good quality pics and all the necessary features. I would not be changing it for next 2 years atleast. Plz suggest!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 22, 2014)

There used to be a questionnaire but I can't find it

Do you really want a DSLR? Point and shoot cams can give nice results. Then there are mirrorless cameras too. Saying this because DSLRs are large and for normal people it feels awkward to carry around.

Budget n zoom range also needs to be considered

Basically 1200D with twin kit lens for 20-22K is a great deal if you can't spend more. Other than that, all DSLRs are better than 1200D

About the lens, you cannot use a DSLR without lens. Maybe you are confused with ads that say "body only." It is for people who already have lenses or for those who want to buy lens seperately.


----------



## vishnov (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: Canon 1200d vs &quot;The Others&quot;*

Thanks bro.. Do you mean to say canon 1200d which comes with free additional lens kit are better than the other DSLRs which have no additional lens kit to go with them? Which one would you prefer? Canon 1200d with twin kit lens or anyone amongst Nikon d3300, d3200 or d5100? (and yes! You're right, body only.. Sorry, my bad.)

- - - Updated - - -

I'm a real noob when it comes to photography terms. Plz pardon any jargon blunders.


----------



## nishkotra (Oct 27, 2014)

Key Features of Canon 1200d includes

18 megapixel APS-C CMOS sensor
3inch screen, 460k dot resolution
ISO100 to ISO12800 (extended)
1/4000s fastest shutter speed
9 AF points spread across the frame


----------

